# Budgie sneeze fit?



## robinbirds (Oct 18, 2019)

My female budgie Green is doing this for a week. Please help.





Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

She does not look like she is sneezing to me, her nares look clear in the video, it looks more as if it is coming from the throat like there is something stuck, and it does not look like a normal regurgitation that you see when birds feed one another. Have you seen anything come out of her mouth when she is doing this? Do you have an avian vet you can take her to?


----------



## robinbirds (Oct 18, 2019)

Nothing comes out of her mouth when she does this. There is no avian vet in my town but there is a veterinary hospital for animals. She does this several times a day but she seems normal all the other times. She's eating and playing well.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I agree with Cody - it doesn't look like a sneeze but I do think it is something that should be checked out by a veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds. I'd be sure to take the video in with you when you take your female into the vet, just in case she doesn't exhibit the behavior when she's in the clinic for her exam.

The Avian Physical Examination

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree with the above. It's always best to have your little one seen by an avian vet to rule out possibility of illness. Additionally, it's generally good practice to have them seen for a "well-bird" exam, like humans have yearly physical exams. 

Your bird is adorable and I look forward to seeing more of her!

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" provided above to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------



## robinbirds (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi everyone. Sorry for the late reply.

My budgie was actually vomitting while doing that. I noticed that the following days. She threw up undigested food. I consulted a vet and showed him the video. He said that it must be stomach infection and bringing the bird is not necessary. He prescribed antibiotics. But before giving antibiotics he told me to try cumin seed water for a few days.

(Cumin seed water: Take half to one teaspoon of cumin seeds and put it in half to one glass of water and then boil the water. The cumin seed essence will mix with water and the water turns yellow. Then filter and serve.)

I gave her the water she really liked it. I thought of diluting it if she refused. But she drank it well. I switched to normal water only during the night. I did this for atleast five days. The vomitting frequency gradually reduced and gone completely. Now she's alright. She is not vomitting anymore. Back to normal.

Thank you all for your support and response. I'll update if necessary.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad to hear that everything is back to normal for your budgie now! :thumbsup:*


----------

